# What's the weirdest question someone asked you about your pregnancy?



## BadMamaJAMA

As a work meeting was starting, one of my socially awkward colleagues asked me, "Where are you going to keep the baby?"

The way she worded it made me soooo tempted to answer, "Oh, y'know, in a dresser drawer, I guess. Or maybe a kitchen cabinet." :haha:

That probably takes first place. In second place, another coworker asked last week, "Is there a possibility that there could be more than one at this stage?"

...I'm 5 months in. If there were another baby somehow, it's hiding somewhere near my colon. And that, coworker, is none of your business. :dohh:

What's the weirdest questions someone has asked YOU so far?


----------



## sara1983

That's so funny, I've had multiple people ask me if there's a possibility that I have twins even though I'm not that big.....trying to explain to them that one of my three ultra-sounds would have shown that, just doesn't cut it, they still think there's a chance! So weird.


----------



## zanDark

Other than the typical twin question, the only one I find strange is when my in laws ask me "so...does she kick?" and it's not that it's an odd question in itself; it's that they ask me EVERY TIME they see me even if it's 3-4 times a day in the stairwell or the garden :wacko: 

If I run into them 5 times a day, they'll ask 5 times :haha: makes no sense to me! :haha: I'd understand it if they asked "is she kicking now?" or "is she awake?" because they want to feel her moving around...otherwise it's just random.


----------



## Sarah lo

I've not had any weird questions yet but yesterday when I announced my pregnancy to my work colleagues one of them said "well done!" Which I thought was a bit of an odd thing to say :haha:


----------



## wish4baby

Not during pregnancy, but when my son was a few days old, a neighbor came by to see him and said, "oh how sweet, he is already opening his eyes!" Lol, its a human, not a kitten!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

wish4baby said:


> Not during pregnancy, but when my son was a few days old, a neighbor came by to see him and said, "oh how sweet, he is already opening his eyes!" Lol, its a human, not a kitten!!!

Oh my GOD my FIL said this about my daughter :dohh: :haha:


----------



## zanDark

wish4baby said:


> Not during pregnancy, but when my son was a few days old, a neighbor came by to see him and said, "oh how sweet, he is already opening his eyes!" Lol, its a human, not a kitten!!!

:haha::haha: LOL some people just blurt out the weirdest things without thinking about them :haha: that's hilarious!


----------



## Irish Eyes

A girl at toddler club actually asked "will you keep it even if its another boy?" 

Yep, seriously!


----------



## sojourn

Just this evening, my husband's friend asked "What are you going to do when your vagina is all ruined and stretched out?"
The guy is kind of a jack-ass in general (luckily he lives out of town!) so I responded with a joke about passing on my "wifely duties" to him and how his rear door was tighter than I have ever been. (Getting angry/indignant would have just goaded him into being much worse)

To top it off, when everyone was laughing another friend came over (a girl) and asked what it was and I repeated what the guy had asked. She was like "Oh! What will you do?". Like genuinely asking. Oh brother!


----------



## lavenderbrown

"does the baby kick when you're having sex?"
"how big are your boobs now?"
"do you think you look sexy pregnant?"

thanks tumblr :'/


----------



## girlnboots

I have a former preacher at work who asks me every day if my baby's moving around a lot today. I'm not married and I just think pregnancy is really personal. What am I supposed to say? "Yup, my illegitimate daughter is ramming her head into my cervix as we speak." He doesn't mean anything by it, but it makes me super uncomfortable. I also have shit social skills, so that doesn't help.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I have been asked (lots) was the baby a surprise? Because I am 40 obviously shouldn't be planning a baby then???

Also asked where the baby will sleep, from people who I work with, and don't know if I live in a shoes box or a castle tbh; and honestly why??

And yesterday ;''what are you gonna do when you have 5 babies OMG????'' - I am only having 1 baby, my other children are 3, 11 16 and 19 and well I will do exactly the same as I do now, except I will have a baby in the house again (bfeeding nappies etc) lol

xxx


----------



## luz

I teach and one day at lunch we were having a bbq for our kids. I was eating a hot dog and the principal came and asked me if it was good for the baby that i was eating a hot dog. :dohh:

On another time, he asked me if i was going to make it to my due date because "you're getting pretty huge"

MEN!


----------



## Princess Lou

I was asked if my husband 'thinks' he is the father. Erm....no, he knows he is the father. 

We had fertility issues so there is a small part of me that can understand the thoughts behind the question but if the fertility issues were with hubby, he would know if we used a donor and seeing as the issues lie with me and person in question knows this, there was no need for a donor.

And even if there was, what does it matter? Who's business is it?


----------



## Irish Eyes

Princess Lou said:


> I was asked if my husband 'thinks' he is the father. Erm....no, he knows he is the father.
> 
> We had fertility issues so there is a small part of me that can understand the thoughts behind the question but if the fertility issues were with hubby, he would know if we used a donor and seeing as the issues lie with me and person in question knows this, there was no need for a donor.
> 
> And even if there was, what does it matter? Who's business is it?

I wouldn't worry, I was out with hubby & lo and an old lady asked who his dad is. I told her it was my husband who was currently holding him and she said "there's no way that baby is his, he looks a bit black and that child is almost ginger" before walking off in disgust!


----------



## girlnboots

What the hell is wrong with those people?


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Someone asked me today if it's fun.

...Yeah...

I actually don't know about that one. Haha!


----------



## briashayy

I got asked by my aunt yesterday, "sooo... Those things producing milk yet?"
The silence was awkward in itself, much less answering with a "no, not yet" for her to reply with, "well that's odd."

I thought the question was more odd than me saying they aren't producing yet!!


----------



## girlnboots

I want to change my answer. I had a guy from high school that I reconnected with today (he's been in the military and I've been in school) ask me about my "urges"... He has a wife and baby of his own, so I think he was trying to make conversation but I was just like uhhh.... Good talking to ya!


----------



## briashayy

That seems a little far too personal for him to be interested in!! Lol I wonder if people really think nothing of it when they're asking these things


----------



## liveandlove04

Coworker : So do you have any pics of your baby?
Me : Yes I have my sonogram pics. Do you want to see them?
Coworker : Not all of them.. I just want to see his winky.

Granted she didn't get to see a damn thing. Then she came back later saying that my boobs look awesome


----------



## liveandlove04

Princess Lou said:


> I was asked if my husband 'thinks' he is the father. Erm....no, he knows he is the father.
> 
> We had fertility issues so there is a small part of me that can understand the thoughts behind the question but if the fertility issues were with hubby, he would know if we used a donor and seeing as the issues lie with me and person in question knows this, there was no need for a donor.
> 
> And even if there was, what does it matter? Who's business is it?

Omg how rude?! Wtf


----------



## Princess Lou

Some people really know no boundaries. 

Or ave very boring lives.


----------



## boobee

I work with both my dad and my MIL.. A guy at work (on announcing my pregnancy) asked a) If I knew who the father was and B) had my dad ever met my boyfriend.. Hmmmmm.......


----------



## x__amour

Random strangers asking, "Who's the father?"


----------



## Perseids

This has got to be the weirdest question I will ever receive while announcing my pregnancy/pregnant: I texted my mom a picture of my first scan with the words "due May 11, 2014!". 

What does she reply back? 

*"Is that a bunny or a puppy? It is hard to see the picture on my phone."*

Even at a small size, the picture is obviously a scan picture. :wacko:. I will never let her forget that she thought her future grandchild was a puppy or a bunny. Hahaha.


----------



## HBGirl

I keep getting the the twins thing. Um, no, 4 scans before 14 weeks and there is still one in there.

Also, friend from work: are you SURE its a girl. 
Me: Yes
Friend: How?
Me: We had chromosome testing, she is 46XX
Friend: So? That could be a mistake.
Me: 

Granted, she is on her second "whoops" baby and is shattered its another boy. She confessed she will keep trying for a girl but every time she falls pregnant she is going to abort because they can't afford it.


----------



## Larkspur

Not during pregnancy but three days after LO was born, my FIL looked at my (obviously still sticking-out) belly and asked, "Are you sure they didn't leave another one in there?" :dohh: Thanks, fella.


----------



## zanDark

Perseids said:


> This has got to be the weirdest question I will ever receive while announcing my pregnancy/pregnant: I texted my mom a picture of my first scan with the words "due May 11, 2014!".
> 
> What does she reply back?
> 
> *"Is that a bunny or a puppy? It is hard to see the picture on my phone."*
> 
> Even at a small size, the picture is obviously a scan picture. :wacko:. I will never let her forget that she thought her future grandchild was a puppy or a bunny. Hahaha.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mara16jade

Irish Eyes said:


> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> I was asked if my husband 'thinks' he is the father. Erm....no, he knows he is the father.
> 
> We had fertility issues so there is a small part of me that can understand the thoughts behind the question but if the fertility issues were with hubby, he would know if we used a donor and seeing as the issues lie with me and person in question knows this, there was no need for a donor.
> 
> And even if there was, what does it matter? Who's business is it?
> 
> I wouldn't worry, I was out with hubby & lo and an old lady asked who his dad is. I told her it was my husband who was currently holding him and she said "there's no way that baby is his, he looks a bit black and that child is almost ginger" before walking off in disgust!Click to expand...

OMG, holy sh!t! :dohh:


----------



## Popples1

One of my (female) colleagues is on boob-watch and keeps telling me how big they're getting. I'm secretly pleased - grow boobies, grow!


----------



## Storm1jet2

I keep getting 'so its another girl, oh well you can try for a boy next time!' WTF I wasn't aware I was trying for a girl, just a baby, preferably healthy..... Oh and the maybe there's another one in there...um no.. I'm just big and tbh I'm not THAT big... People should just shut up!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Irish Eyes said:


> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> I was asked if my husband 'thinks' he is the father. Erm....no, he knows he is the father.
> 
> We had fertility issues so there is a small part of me that can understand the thoughts behind the question but if the fertility issues were with hubby, he would know if we used a donor and seeing as the issues lie with me and person in question knows this, there was no need for a donor.
> 
> And even if there was, what does it matter? Who's business is it?
> 
> I wouldn't worry, I was out with hubby & lo and an old lady asked who his dad is. I told her it was my husband who was currently holding him and she said "there's no way that baby is his, he looks a bit black and that child is almost ginger" before walking off in disgust!Click to expand...

um...wow....



liveandlove04 said:


> Coworker : So do you have any pics of your baby?
> Me : Yes I have my sonogram pics. Do you want to see them?
> Coworker : Not all of them.. I just want to see his winky.
> 
> Granted she didn't get to see a damn thing. Then she came back later saying that my boobs look awesome

um what? LOL...

some people are incredibly weird...and...kind of dumb.


----------



## Dragonfly

"Are you sure you want this"?
"are you keeping it" ?
"what will you do if its another boy?"


----------



## Flumpy :)

HBGirl said:


> I keep getting the the twins thing. Um, no, 4 scans before 14 weeks and there is still one in there.
> 
> Also, friend from work: are you SURE its a girl.
> Me: Yes
> Friend: How?
> Me: We had chromosome testing, she is 46XX
> Friend: So? That could be a mistake.
> Me:
> 
> Granted, she is on her second "whoops" baby and is shattered its another boy. She confessed she will keep trying for a girl but every time she falls pregnant she is going to abort because they can't afford it.

Did I just read that right?? She's going to abort until she gets a girl? :wacko:


----------



## Popples1

People like that should be denied gender testing. That's disgusting. It's a little life in there!


----------



## StarlitHome

Popples1 said:


> People like that should be denied gender testing. That's disgusting. It's a little life in there!

People like that are the reason it is (or used to be, I think it may be a bit different now) very hard to get a gender scan where my parents live... People would find out they were having the opposite of what they wanted and abort :nope:


----------



## HBGirl

Flumpy :) said:


> HBGirl said:
> 
> 
> I keep getting the the twins thing. Um, no, 4 scans before 14 weeks and there is still one in there.
> 
> Also, friend from work: are you SURE its a girl.
> Me: Yes
> Friend: How?
> Me: We had chromosome testing, she is 46XX
> Friend: So? That could be a mistake.
> Me:
> 
> Granted, she is on her second "whoops" baby and is shattered its another boy. She confessed she will keep trying for a girl but every time she falls pregnant she is going to abort because they can't afford it.
> 
> Did I just read that right?? She's going to abort until she gets a girl? :wacko:Click to expand...

No, she pretends each of her babies are a HUGE mistake and tells everyone they are going to abort because they can't afford it then she says she can't because she is too attached. Then goes on to tell me she will try for a girl.


----------



## MummyMana

I had people say "but your not showing yet!" When I mentioned sickness/needing a wee/ cravings etc :s 

I also got "are you sure you should be eating that" from people who know about my extensive food issues. It may be a cake, but hey, it's food!


----------



## magicwhisper

So far the strangest ones are these

My sister "so is it English how can you make it more Welsh" I am half Welsh half polish and oh is English .... 

Mil "so do you want another one straight away" let me have this one first :dohh:

And the best is the same sister saying "are you fat yet" all the time

My little sister straight away when I told her went "I am not changing pooie nappies" she is 10 :haha:


----------



## SwissMiss

Storm1jet2 said:


> I keep getting 'so its another girl, oh well you can try for a boy next time!' WTF I wasn't aware I was trying for a girl, just a baby, preferably healthy..... Oh and the maybe there's another one in there...um no.. I'm just big and tbh I'm not THAT big... People should just shut up!

I get ALL the time "You're pregnant again?! But..you already have one of each!???"... 
I used to get SO mad, those comments started when I said I WANTED a third. Then I spoke to my co-worker who just had her 2nd girl. When she was pg, of course everyone said 'I guess you want a boy, huh?' and she would come back with 'Well, same sex marriages still aren't legal here, so, yeah, we want a boy'... :rofl: 
When I told her about my 'problem' she said I should say 'Well, since I am planning on marrying off my 1st two, I need a third to keep my company' :rofl: I thought it was BRILLIANT and plan on using it on the next dumb sod that makes the comment! :thumbup: 

This thread is funny sad and strange, btw :shock: 
xx


----------



## WhitheartsQ

While eating a cookie my cousins fiance asked if I knew how many calories were in the cookie and how many extra calories a pg woman needs.

Do I ask you about your eating habits? 

Some people....


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Today a coworker (with whom I'm not particularly close) TOUCHED MY STOMACH and asked, "Is that a little baby bump?"

What if it wasn't?!?!


----------



## Zuki

BadMamaJAMA said:


> As a work meeting was starting, one of my socially awkward colleagues asked me, "Where are you going to keep the baby?"
> 
> The way she worded it made me soooo tempted to answer, "Oh, y'know, in a dresser drawer, I guess. Or maybe a kitchen cabinet." :haha:
> 
> That probably takes first place. In second place, another coworker asked last week, "Is there a possibility that there could be more than one at this stage?"
> 
> ...I'm 5 months in. If there were another baby somehow, it's hiding somewhere near my colon. And that, coworker, is none of your business. :dohh:
> 
> What's the weirdest questions someone has asked YOU so far?

Them - "Is this your first?"
Me - "Yes"
Them - "Are you sure?"

WTF? Seriously moron?! I think I'd frickin remember!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

^
that one made me laugh :haha

i have changed my mind about the strangest question


oh uncle went to my oh "what will you do if you break up? what happens to the baby?" erm thanks firstly we are going very strong so thanks, our arguments dont last more than a couple of hours and we always make up?

and wtf what will we do with the baby .... oh i dunno put it in the middle and see who he/she crawls to first what was my oh sarcastic answer :dohh:


----------



## nic18

I get people at work asking if I'm showing and trying to lift my top up :haha:


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

nic18 said:


> I get people at work asking if I'm showing and trying to lift my top up :haha:

Ugh! What is with the invasiveness?! It's like, when you're pregnant, people feel entitled to touch you, look at you, and ask you all kinds of insanely personal questions.

I had my first unsolicited belly touch yesterday, and it really felt violating. On top of people plain old staring at my bump all the time, it was just the icing on the cake.

I've been too scared to ask this before, but is anyone else experiencing more defensive impulses than they did before? I would never act on them, but any time someone gets too close to me, I have these urges to push them away.


----------



## magicwhisper

i have had people staring at my belly especially relatives of my oh when we go round and im thinking .... stop staring it aint going to grow in front of your eyes :dohh:

but i know were your coming from though my oh was talking about pregnancy to me when we were in town and loads of chavs stared at my bbelly i wanted to kick them in the balls but odv didnt


----------



## Zuki

I just get everyone on the tube in London staring, it's such a delight... *eyeroll*


----------



## girlnboots

New one: the cleaning lady at the hospital asked if I ever heard my baby cry while I was pregnant.


----------



## StefNJunk

BadMamaJAMA said:


> Today a coworker (with whom I'm not particularly close) TOUCHED MY STOMACH and asked, "Is that a little baby bump?"
> 
> What if it wasn't?!?!

I had a coworker do something similar to this. I was 13-14 weeks and had just announced at work days before. I was sitting in my chair, she walks up to me, reaches over my laptop, which was on my lap, pokes me in the belly and says, "Baby?!" 

My boss a week or so ago asked me, "Have you started wondering, 'what have I done?!' yet?" Granted, he's had 6 and said maybe it's just a man thing because he thought it briefly during each pregnancy.


----------



## chickenchaser

My sister in law 'Did it hurt when they scanned your belly' when she found out about our emergency scan at 6 weeks. Me, 'they didn't scan through by tummy' SIL, 'OMG how did they do it then'. I must admit I found this really funny, her face was a picture LOL


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

People at work have been really inappropriate for my liking. My office is usually really buttoned-up and professional, but people have been super casual with me ever since I got pregnant.

This one woman keeps saying, "You're so cute! I can't get over how cute you are!"

That's fine, I guess... but then one day, she was like, "You're so cute! I just want to kiss you because you're so cute! That must be how you got yourself in this situation, huh?"

...Yes. I got knocked up by kissing women in my office.


----------



## liveandlove04

BadMamaJAMA said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> I get people at work asking if I'm showing and trying to lift my top up :haha:
> 
> Ugh! What is with the invasiveness?! It's like, when you're pregnant, people feel entitled to touch you, look at you, and ask you all kinds of insanely personal questions.
> 
> I had my first unsolicited belly touch yesterday, and it really felt violating. On top of people plain old staring at my bump all the time, it was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> I've been too scared to ask this before, but is anyone else experiencing more defensive impulses than they did before? I would never act on them, but any time someone gets too close to me, I have these urges to push them away.Click to expand...

Girl yes!! My coworker has literally holding onto my belly and I was like " umm I really don't like that y'all randomly touch me all day. " and she said " well I don't care I want to touch the baby" so I said " cool so if one day I just punch you in the face then that should be fine being that unwanted touching is ok" of course she didn't take it correctly. She went around all day telling people that I threatened her.


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

liveandlove04 said:


> BadMamaJAMA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> I get people at work asking if I'm showing and trying to lift my top up :haha:
> 
> Ugh! What is with the invasiveness?! It's like, when you're pregnant, people feel entitled to touch you, look at you, and ask you all kinds of insanely personal questions.
> 
> I had my first unsolicited belly touch yesterday, and it really felt violating. On top of people plain old staring at my bump all the time, it was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> I've been too scared to ask this before, but is anyone else experiencing more defensive impulses than they did before? I would never act on them, but any time someone gets too close to me, I have these urges to push them away.Click to expand...
> 
> Girl yes!! My coworker has literally holding onto my belly and I was like " umm I really don't like that y'all randomly touch me all day. " and she said " well I don't care I want to touch the baby" so I said " cool so if one day I just punch you in the face then that should be fine being that unwanted touching is ok" of course she didn't take it correctly. She went around all day telling people that I threatened her.Click to expand...

You go, girl!


----------



## Storm1jet2

BadMamaJAMA said:


> People at work have been really inappropriate for my liking. My office is usually really buttoned-up and professional, but people have been super casual with me ever since I got pregnant.
> 
> This one woman keeps saying, "You're so cute! I can't get over how cute you are!"
> 
> That's fine, I guess... but then one day, she was like, "You're so cute! I just want to kiss you because you're so cute! That must be how you got yourself in this situation, huh?"
> 
> ...Yes. I got knocked up by kissing women in my office.

Lol that made me laugh :)


----------



## shaslove

WTF I do not understand people-why is it EVER ok to touch a persons belly uninvited ?!?


----------



## Rachie004

After reading this thread, which has made me howl with laughter, I havee decided that if anyone touches my belly uninvited then I'm going to grope their boobs/baby making equipment - see how they like it :D


----------



## TicToc

Wow, I must be surrounded by some pretty reasonable people because I haven't had any stupid questions yet. I kind of wish I did so I could have something to laugh about.


----------



## geordie_gal

I've had a couple of weird ones 

"Does the baby poo in you?"

"Was it an accident/What contraceptive were you on"

Someone rang my MILs house phone last week and my OH answered, I was in the same room and they were obviously talking about the baby as his replies were "Thankyou, yes very excited, January 27th, its a boy" then all of a sudden "Its mine yeah" I was like WHAT THE HELL?!

And my strangest BY FAR
was some random man on the bus who NO WORD OF A LIE actually said THIS 

"Does it feel strange knowing you have 2 willies in you when you are having sex?"~

I gawped at him for a few seconds and actually got off the bus and waited for the next one :haha: x


----------



## claudinator

geordie_gal said:


> I've had a couple of weird ones
> 
> "Does the baby poo in you?"
> 
> "Was it an accident/What contraceptive were you on"
> 
> Someone rang my MILs house phone last week and my OH answered, I was in the same room and they were obviously talking about the baby as his replies were "Thankyou, yes very excited, January 27th, its a boy" then all of a sudden "Its mine yeah" I was like WHAT THE HELL?!
> 
> And my strangest BY FAR
> was some random man on the bus who NO WORD OF A LIE actually said THIS
> 
> "Does it feel strange knowing you have 2 willies in you when you are having sex?"~
> 
> I gawped at him for a few seconds and actually got off the bus and waited for the next one :haha: x

It's mine yeah??
WTF ha ha people are nuts I get the you have a willy in you all the time now, he's a little baby you weirdo!


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

And we have a winner. The tale of two willies takes the cake.


----------



## Storm1jet2

BadMamaJAMA said:


> And we have a winner. The tale of two willies takes the cake.

Yup that is by far the most disturbing thing I have ever heard! :dohh:


----------



## ClaireJ23

This is not a pregnancy one but a postnatal stupid question. My baby was about two days old and I'm breastfeeding on demand and he says 'what time is her next feed?'. Like I'd got her into a scheduled feeding routine by day 2! 

Tbh, FIL was really weird with breastfeeding questions, I found it really creepy as he would be obsessed with asking questions about my milk and commenting on it.


----------



## Popples1

Some great comments from my colleagues today, all fun banter but I thought you'd enjoy them:

'You're going to be a whopper!'
'Make sure you hold both doors open for Popples1 so she can fit through'

And my personal favourite...

'Youre going to be a headline in The Sun newspaper: I Gave Birth to a Baby Heavier Than Me'

Thanks guys! :haha:


----------



## geordie_gal

Seriously... Whats wrong with people? :haha: x


----------



## babyhopes2010

not wierd but f-ing cheeky!

'do they have the same dad!' :grr:


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh and postnatal/

i had a HUGE baby :haha:

he is now 17lb at 6 weeks. i had someone ARGUE with me about how old he was.

'oh he cant be 6 weeks,u must have got that wrong'

;geez maybe ur right and i forgot the day i gave birth to my son!


----------



## endlessblue

This thread has made me howl with laughter!!!

Not many people know yet, so haven't had many weird questions. MIL now seems to think she can ask any personal questions she likes though, mainly "were you trying? Was it planned?" and asking me about contraception. OH answered her the first time she asked, but she still keeps asking me everytime I see her! Not entirely sure what answer she's looking for?!


----------



## magicwhisper

if it is any help mky mil asked how big my boobs were getting now :dohh: i burst out laughing my other half was embarrased and because i was laughing so much he had to answer!


----------



## Helena_

not a question, but with my first pregnancy (that ended in miscarriage) I told a close friend that I was worried about a possibly mc. I was spotting and such. She told me: "don't pee the baby out"
I'm definitely not even close to over that

with this one, I got a lot of shit over the name was have picked for her. My SIL feels that the y is too trendy and should actually be "brin". My response, if she decides to say this to my face (she texted it to hubby) will be that I always felt that the names with I's are a bit slutty and meant for hookers. Her name is Teri. I'm excited for this to happen
Just imagine what they would say when they find out Bryn is a very masculine welsh name haha


----------



## AC1987

Oh I have a couple great ones!! Both from my sisters :haha:
btw its not like there is a huge age gap, I guess they are just very unfamiliar with babies and pregnancy!!
My older sis "I think the reason you're not gaining weight is because the baby is getting it all" 
Me: Umm... so in that case I would be GAINING weight too seeing as the baby is INSIDE of me, its not like it can poop!"
Her: "oh"

My younger sis: "So after the baby is born, do they put the umbilical cord back up inside you?"
Me: ".... :haha::haha::haha::haha:" I was tempted to say its on a pully they just give it a tug and it goes back up!! 
So then I am explaining to her about the umbilical cord and the placenta.
And she goes "Placenta? What is that? I thought the baby was just attached to a pool of blood" :dohh:


----------



## cherrylips100

Before I knew the sex of my babies, several people actually believed I could be having an identical boy and girl. One big problem with that theory...
Also my DH once said 'wouldn't it be weird if you could hear them crying inside you?' I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## magicwhisper

:rofl:


----------



## FleurDeMai

A coworker asked me if I was planning on keeping the baby... erm, if I had been planning not to keep it YOU wouldn't know that.
... or maybe she would, another coworker is OH's friend and I recently learned she is babbling about personal details of my pregnancy behind my back.
Coupled with the belly touching (that already started, gosh) it is as if your body and your life didn't belong to you once you get another human being in yourself, uh?


----------



## baileybubs

Some of these are hilarious, some are just rude and some plain silly lol!

No one knows I'm pregnant yet but I can guarantee at least one person will say to me "isn't it a bit soon?" because my LG is only 6 months, but would love to know a quipu response to this in advance so I'm prepared lol! Maybe I should say, "oh yeah it is a bit soon isn't it? I'll just jump in my time machine and warn the past me not to dtd!"......ok so it's not the funniest response but you get my point lol!

When I was pregnant with Emilia people kept saying I could be having twins because my df's brother has 2 sets of twins. I got sick of explaining that twins are only genetic on the mums side, or just random! 

And as for postnatal just after Emilia was born my GMIL said "she looks nothing like you are you sure she's yours (to me)" lol, yeah I'm sure she's mine, I felt them yank her out of me!


----------



## 2have4kids

AC1987 said:


> Oh I have a couple great ones!! Both from my sisters :haha:
> My younger sis: "So after the baby is born, do they put the umbilical cord back up inside you?"
> Me: ".... :haha::haha::haha::haha:" I was tempted to say its on a pully they just give it a tug and it goes back up!!
> So then I am explaining to her about the umbilical cord and the placenta.
> And she goes "Placenta? What is that? I thought the baby was just attached to a pool of blood" :dohh:

This cracked me up. This thread has the potential to live a very long life - it's hilarious!!! The rival thread is funny birth stories, both threads are classic&#10084;&#65039; Thanks for the laughs moms-to-be.:flower:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/696911-funny-embarrasing-labour-stories.html


----------



## nic18

some of these are hilarious!


----------



## Perplexed

BadMamaJAMA said:


> People at work have been really inappropriate for my liking. My office is usually really buttoned-up and professional, but people have been super casual with me ever since I got pregnant.
> 
> This one woman keeps saying, "You're so cute! I can't get over how cute you are!"
> 
> That's fine, I guess... but then one day, she was like, "You're so cute! I just want to kiss you because you're so cute! That must be how you got yourself in this situation, huh?"
> 
> ...Yes. I got knocked up by kissing women in my office.

This made me laugh so much :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mamali

this thread is hillarious :rofl:.


----------



## chickenchaser

I announced my pregnancy at work today. Most people were really pleased for me however one co-worker said 'OMG that is awful, what are you going to do?'


----------



## Amy89

I thought I was lucky with just touching, until today...4 , yes FOUR, women have randomly come up to me, asked when I'm due, then said some variant of "It hurts like no pain you've ever felt before, you'll never be the same again." 
With dead serious faces....seriously? I want to hear that? One of them was right after telling her that there's a chance I'm going to be induced early...cheers for that!
Oh and "Are you sure it's not twins?"..."Yes, my 6 scans have confirmed there is only one sprog in there."...."Are you sure? One could be hiding behind the other one...you're just too big to only have one baby in there."

Oh, piss off you bunch of meanies.


----------



## salamander91

On a picture of my niece (from OH's side of the family) my brother asked me "when did you have him"

I was 26 weeks pregnant. If I had had my baby and for some reason not told my brother he would have been tiny and in the hospital not 7lb and sat on my MIL's couch :dohh:


----------



## lovelymiss

My friends asked me if I still shave my privates... not so elegantly. Yeah. We have no boundaries. :rofl:

As soon as I announced it to my younger brother he asked if it was a boy or a girl! He's 21. I literally just peed on the stick! LOL.


----------



## teenpregnant

I don't know whether this counts but my midwife came for the first time last week me and my son answered the door to her and invited her in... She pointed to him and said 'that ones not yours is it?!' I replied yes and she said oh how brave. I found it so rude!


----------



## Rachie004

teenpregnant said:


> I don't know whether this counts but my midwife came for the first time last week me and my son answered the door to her and invited her in... She pointed to him and said 'that ones not yours is it?!' I replied yes and she said oh how brave. I found it so rude!

WTF? I'm not surprised you found it so rude, IT IS rude! :growlmad: I'm so cross for you !


----------



## teenpregnant

Rachie004 said:


> teenpregnant said:
> 
> 
> I don't know whether this counts but my midwife came for the first time last week me and my son answered the door to her and invited her in... She pointed to him and said 'that ones not yours is it?!' I replied yes and she said oh how brave. I found it so rude!
> 
> WTF? I'm not surprised you found it so rude, IT IS rude! :growlmad: I'm so cross for you !Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm glad I wasn't overreacting I then had to sit with her for an hour writing the booking forms! The worst thing about it was she was my midwife for my son too she said she didn't remember me at all!!


----------



## magicwhisper

Had oh uncle say "wow your baby has a fat head" :wacko:


----------



## mara16jade

chickenchaser said:


> I announced my pregnancy at work today. Most people were really pleased for me however one co-worker said 'OMG that is awful, what are you going to do?'

LOL Wtf? 

I know its not funny, but that just makes my head spin. Who says something like that?? :wacko:


----------



## chickenchaser

mara16jade said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> I announced my pregnancy at work today. Most people were really pleased for me however one co-worker said 'OMG that is awful, what are you going to do?'
> 
> LOL Wtf?
> 
> I know its not funny, but that just makes my head spin. Who says something like that?? :wacko:Click to expand...

I guess because people know we have been married for 15 years they assume baby was an accident. The fact that it has taken that long for it to happen I guess is unusual.


----------



## KatyR

One of my co-workers said i was way too young for a baby and another said oh no i think you have left it too late and i will find it too difficult! 

I'm 30 in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Zuki

DH - Are you going to have an epidural?
Me - I don't know, but I think it's likely, I don't want to deal with the pain.
DH - Are you sure because if it goes wrong you could be paralysed?
Me - Are you fucking stupid?!
DH - Not my finest question?
Me - NO!


----------



## Rachie004

Not so weird or stupid but I wanted to share! We went out to dinner with some friends last night and announced our pregnancy to them, various questions and comments came up throughout the night but when then one of the guys started to say things about the birth...

Friend: So Rach, have you got the whole birth thought out then, are you going to do the whole pushy shovey thing.
Me: Yeah, I hope so
Friend: Or are you having a hot tub
Me: Oh, yes that would be lovely
Friend: With whale music
Me: Sure why not, I'll get a dolphin in the tub with me as well
Friend: Oooh and all the drugs you can have. No epidural, yes have the epidural.. Blah blah
Me: Would it be alright if we don't talk about this *gives OH a look of despair*
OH: You're going to be fine
Me: Yes. I know I am
Friend: Ah you don't want to think about it or have us talking about it
Me: We're talking about me pushing something out of my VAGINA so it's not really what I want to discuss over the dinner table

The conversation ended instantly :D


----------



## ready2Bmum

I love these kinda threads for the pregnancy insomnia nights! 

I must be very intimidating looking cause at 36 weeks not one person has touched my belly uninvited! If it happened I had planned on just placing my hand gently on their own belly and smiling until they became uncomfortable...kind sorry I didn't get a chance to do this :haha:

Also haven't had anything inappropriate said that stands out. My own mother likes to remind me how painful labour is, saying things like "it doesn't matter if it's 7lb or 10lb it's gona hurt like nothing else either way". She's a real gem.


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

On Friday, I treated myself to a *decaf* soy peppermint latte.

On my way into the office, a woman on the street asked, "Are you having a baby?"

I happily answered yes, and she retorted, "...and you're drinking COFFEE?!"

I explained to her that it was decaf... and she warned me that, "I drank a lot of Pepsi when I was pregnant and now my two year old is hyper all the time."

...


----------



## girlnboots

....a two year is hyper? No!


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

girlnboots said:


> ....a two year is hyper? No!

Clearly this was caused by the Pepsi.


----------



## girlnboots

She must be the only person in the world with a hyper toddler. I pity her. 

Can you feel my sarcasm? I'm not sure if I'm laying it on thick enough. Sheesh, people are weird, haha.


----------



## Zuki

Got a new one at the weekend.

"So, almost there! Still sure you want to do this?!"
"Nooooo, I think it's a terrible idea, that's why I've waited until I was thirty four weeks pregnant and spending a fortune on buggies before I thought maybe I should do something about it..."

I'm sarky when I'm NOT hormonal, apparently pregnancy makes me worse! ;)


----------



## Rachie004

Zuki - what exactly do they think the other option is? Magic wand?


----------



## Zuki

Rachie004 said:


> Zuki - what exactly do they think the other option is? Magic wand?

Maybe I should click the heels of those shiny shiny red ruby slippers I keep in the back of my wardrobe, right next to the lamppost in the snow... *sigh* God knows, and no idea why they'd think I'd have changed my mind about anything! Can't wait to meet my little boy!


----------



## Rachie004

:haha: I love it

I know this is a thread about stupid questions/comments but that has actually floored me! Maybe I need to add this thread to the list of things that I shouldn't read because it is starting to make me mad :haha:


----------



## Larkspur

Zuki said:


> Got a new one at the weekend.
> 
> "So, almost there! Still sure you want to do this?!"
> "Nooooo, I think it's a terrible idea, that's why I've waited until I was thirty four weeks pregnant and spending a fortune on buggies before I thought maybe I should do something about it..."
> 
> I'm sarky when I'm NOT hormonal, apparently pregnancy makes me worse! ;)

Haha, I can see how that could be a question asked in jest (I hope!). Reminded me of the last line in that Sylvia Plath poem: 

_I'm a riddle in nine syllables,
An elephant, a ponderous house,
A melon strolling on two tendrils.
O red fruit, ivory, fine timbers!
This loaf's big with its yeasty rising.
Money's new-minted in this fat purse.
I'm a means, a stage, a cow in calf.
I've eaten a bag of green apples,
Boarded the train there's no getting off._


----------



## Zuki

Scarily enough, not a joke...


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

When I told my Grandfather I was pregnant (I found out in october) his live-in friend( A WOMAN!) said "will you have it this year?" 

UH. No... a pregnancy is 9 months, not 3. LOL.


----------



## krissie328

I told my sister today... 

Her first response was "I didn't think it would ever happen after this long."

Umm... okay, but we have been ttc for 8 years so obviously we wanted it and have been trying. 

Then she says... "But I wanted to have the first grandbaby. You have done everything first." 

And then... as if that wasn't bad enough she has been married for two months. "I am late, I would be due August 8th."

I was just like wth man. We have tried for 8 YEARS. Please make this about you because for once this IS my moment. I have waited so long to say "I'm pregnant!" to the world.


----------



## 2have4kids

krissie328 said:


> I told my sister today...
> 
> Her first response was "I didn't think it would ever happen after this long."
> 
> Umm... okay, but we have been ttc for 8 years so obviously we wanted it and have been trying.
> 
> Then she says... "But I wanted to have the first grandbaby. You have done everything first."
> 
> And then... as if that wasn't bad enough she has been married for two months. "I am late, I would be due August 8th."
> 
> I was just like wth man. We have tried for 8 YEARS. Please make this about you because for once this IS my moment. I have waited so long to say "I'm pregnant!" to the world.

Wow, she completely stomped on your moment. Congratulations!!! 
I don't think I could handle that kind of sourness without telling her she needs to stop being a selfish little brat. If she is pregnant it'll be nice for yu two to share the moments together but you need to be a little strategic about things, she's thinking about number one and only. Keep the names you choose to yourself and if you think she'll upstage your baby shower keep that under wraps as well. :wacko:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Big hugs Krissie! Congrats on the pregnancy! I hope you get better reactions from others! That wasn't very fair of your sister to react that way.


----------



## krissie328

Yea she is a pretty big brat. This is the same sister that didn't invite our mom to her wedding. When I asked why she said, "I am sure it is all a misunderstanding but I am not going to play her games." From my perspective she is in the wrong as our mom is amazing. But I did my duty to tell, I am sure everyone else will be over the moon happy for us.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Goodness. Yeah. Glad that is over and done with!


----------



## paintrider89

Addictive this thred is.
Stalk it I must!

Who knows where that came from...
Keep em comming.


----------



## Rachie004

I know this isn't a weird question but it's bothered me all the same.

Today was my first day back at work which exposed me as a pregnant person. So many people asked me 'are you excited?' It just seems like such a stupid question, what else am I going to be? It's like when people ask when I'm due and then say 'aw, lovely', if I said a different month would they tell me 'oh no, how awful'?


----------



## krissie328

Rachie004 said:


> It's like when people ask when I'm due and then say 'aw, lovely', if I said a different month would they tell me 'oh no, how awful'?

:haha: That made me laugh so hard! I feel inclined to tell someone that now.


----------



## Popples1

I have exactly the same thought when people ask if we know the sex, especially midwifes who must see so many people having both sexes they probably couldn't care less!


----------



## mara16jade

paintrider89 said:


> Addictive this thred is.
> Stalk it I must!
> 
> Who knows where that came from...
> Keep em comming.

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/mara16jade/yoda_zpsfe8f786a.jpg


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lol when I read that post in my head, it was totally in Yoda's voice, too :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

I always find it strange when you tell someone you are pregnant and they say 'Well Done' like you have passed a test.


----------



## Zuki

My mother's first response to my husband was "nice to see you haven't lost your touch!" 

Okay mum, um, thanks, I think. Yeah, no that was weird... lol!!


----------



## paintrider89

mara16jade said:


> paintrider89 said:
> 
> 
> Addictive this thred is.
> Stalk it I must!
> 
> Who knows where that came from...
> Keep em comming.
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/mara16jade/yoda_zpsfe8f786a.jpgClick to expand...

Lol. I felt as wise at yoda for a moment I guess..


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I agree. Its the most mundane questions that are the most awkward.


----------



## paintrider89

This one isn't completely pregnancy related, but I found it strange/funny.

We were at a freinds house last weekend with a group of people having a good time after sledding. They have a roommate we don't know that well, and at one point someone said something about the baby. The roommate (who is quite young still) says 'o. Your pregnat' 
My husband answers her with how far along and baby's gender and such. 
She then asks if we were married. And I responded yes we are. 
Her response 'do you live together?'

I was a little dumbfounded...er...yes we live together, we are married and having a baby.

She responds with 'can I touch your belly?'

I declined and told her when the baby is more active I would let her, but there is nothing to feel yet.

I am glad she asked. But I found the whole line of questioning kinda strange...


----------



## StephtheHiker

paintrider, I used to get that all the time. "we're married" "do you live together?" Honestly about a dozen times but we married young so maybe that's why?


----------



## paintrider89

StephtheHiker said:


> paintrider, I used to get that all the time. "we're married" "do you live together?" Honestly about a dozen times but we married young so maybe that's why?

How strange. I don't think that thought has ever crossed my mind when someone told me they were married. And the fact that we have a baby on the way, we must at least sleepp together? At 24 I know I look old enough to be married...

And tbh the girl was a little drunk, so that could be part of the randomness.


----------



## mara16jade

I haven't gotten anything yet, but we haven't told anyone besides immediate family (and my best friend). But my MIL keeps touching my tummy! Seriously woman, stop! My body, no touchy!! I'm bloated and I don't want her tapping my fat. Ugh... lol


----------



## MrsPoodle

Not while I was pregnant, but made me laugh... I went on maternity leave in the April, had my little girl in the May. In the November, I went to a party with some work colleagues and one of them, who had "liked" photos of Callie on facebook, asked me "have you had it yet?" Erm... I had lost weight, I was drinking, I left work 7 months ago and I don't think they would let you go 6 months overdue!


----------



## mara16jade

^^LOL omg

Maybe she drank too much....


----------



## Bell23

I called my Grandpa to tell him and his reaction was "oh... well what are you going to do?" Thanks Grandpa.
Then my Grandma 3 minutes later first response "Soo.... when are you due?" (while doing the math to be sure I got pregnant after I was married)


----------



## Starry Night

People were doing the math for me and I had been married for nearly two years when I finally conceived my son. Some people are just so persnickity! (of course, they probably lost track of time and didn't realize we were married as long as we were...but still....they should have realized it was longer than a month!)

No rude questions yet but I'm just now really starting to show and even then my winter coat usually hides it so strangers probably can't tell yet.


----------



## AC1987

a kid once asked me if I lifted my shirt up could I see the baby, and then she tried to :haha:


----------



## aspiringmum

A friend of mine who is most definitely not pregnant, and by NO means looks anywhere close to pregnant, was ordering a coffee at Starbucks some time ago. The teenager working there looked straight at her and said, "Are you pregnant?" to which my friend replied (shocked), "Um...no." The barista then went on to lecture her for a good minute or two about the dangers of drinking caffeine while pregnant and asked her if she wanted to change her order, as if she hadn't just told her she wasn't preggo. My friend was so shocked she couldn't muster up a response other than, "Just a coffee!"


----------



## Rachie004

OMG aspiringmum - that is really awful!! xx


----------



## WhitheartsQ

My younger cousin asked me if the baby was hanging out in my leg, rather than my belly. Guess my leg was looking a little chubby, lol!


----------



## emicakess

My moms reaction to my pregnancy lasttime I was pregnant (it was partially unexpected)

Me: "I'm pregnant"
Mom: "oh noo!.......... I mean Ohh yes!"

Lol geez


----------



## nic18

:haha:


----------



## babybaker2011

Student (13 year old): Mrs. Baker, do you have a basketball underneath your shirt?

Me: No, honey, it's not a basketball, it's my baby bump. 

Student (13 year old): Oh, okay. Well, it looks like one. At least you're only big in the stomach and not anywhere else. 

Me: Yes, well, thank you.

Kids...you gotta love them.


----------



## nic18

:haha: do you have a basketball under your top!


----------



## magicwhisper

i would see it as a complement :rofl:

he said you wasnt fat :haha:


----------



## babybaker2011

magicwhisper said:


> i would see it as a complement :rofl:
> 
> he said you wasnt fat :haha:

:haha: true!


----------



## chickenchaser

Waiter. Can I get you a brandy.
me. No thank you im fine.
waiter. Oh go on its christmas.
DH. She cant she is pregnant.
waiter. Oh congratulations, when are you due.
me. The 11th of may.
waiter. What next year?
DH. I bloody hope so. She isn't an elephant.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: LOL!! shoulda said no this past year ahahaha oh man some people!!


----------



## magicwhisper

omg so funny :rofl:


----------



## Rachie004

:haha: chickenchaser - too funny!

Everyone seems very quick to tell us that next Christmas is going to be chaos and noisey - I *really* don't believe that my 5-6 month old baby will either understand or have the ability to cause mayhem. I do wish people would piss off with their oh so helpful advice. Irritable today?


----------



## minties

With Sophie: "are you sure?" and "how did that happen!".


----------



## magicwhisper

how did it happen? :rofl:

well a man and a woman who love each other very much ....

:rofl:


----------



## AC1987

I recently got asked if I was having twins, even though that person knows I'm not!! ugh so rude! So I said oh no by now it would have surely shown on the ultrasound, in which I was told "You never know" gaahh :dohh:


----------



## littlesteph

I haven't been asked any strange questions with this one, but with my first it was "Are you sure your pregnant?", "Really your that far, where's baby hiding?"


----------



## emicakess

I was talking to my coworker about my previous MC and how I'm glad this pregnancy is going well but its hard not to be a little worried... And she replied with "Well you look like your showing!" Lol I was at the end of 7 weeks when she said that. Yeahhh showing extra pounds I've put on! Lol I know she was just trying to be supportive but I totally do not have a baby bump yet, just bloat


----------



## nic18

I also get the 'over half way and not showing, are you sure your pregnant?'
nope, I'm just pretending :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

With my son I always got the "are you sure it's not twins?" Yeah, I was so big no one believed me when I said there was only one in there. Even when I said no, just one they always followed with a "are you sure?". Then another, yeah I"m sure. I had 14 ultrasounds. I'm sure they would have found an extra set of arms by now... Then...."Wow....it's going to be HUGE". Gee, thanks? Yeah, I had one and he was a 6 pounder. LOL My mom tells me it must have been water weight. I'll go with that. ;)

Nothing too bad this time.


----------



## Bibliophile

This thread is fantastic! We haven't really gotten any yet, but hardly anyone knows.

I did mention our plan of gender neutral parenting to my (ultra conservative & very gender role oriented) dad and explained that we weren't going to tell anyone what we're having. He just stared for a minute and then said something about how people needed to know so they could know what to buy. :dohh: Totally missed the entire point there!


----------



## Cinnamon Girl

On the twin question I tell people nah actually its quads and I am only 16 weeks pregnant but I don't want to freak people out with the truth


----------



## iBeach

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## twokiddos

We told most of our family at Thanksgiving that we were expecting #4. Everyone was so happy... no inappropriate reactions, etc. The next day, my DH called his mother who lives out-of-state and her first response was "Was this an oopsie?" Seriously!?!? How about a, "congratulations" or something a long those lines. But, I have no tolerance for her these days after she invited herself to our house only a week after my last DS was born and stayed for 3 weeks!!!!! I still cry about losing all the time with my new family and having to "share" it with HER! Ooops... I let out some of my pregnancy hormones :haha:


----------



## nic18

:haha:!


----------



## emicakess

twokiddos said:


> We told most of our family at Thanksgiving that we were expecting #4. Everyone was so happy... no inappropriate reactions, etc. The next day, my DH called his mother who lives out-of-state and her first response was "Was this an oopsie?" Seriously!?!? How about a, "congratulations" or something a long those lines. But, I have no tolerance for her these days after she invited herself to our house only a week after my last DS was born and stayed for 3 weeks!!!!! I still cry about losing all the time with my new family and having to "share" it with HER! Ooops... I let out some of my pregnancy hormones :haha:

Her staying for 3 weeks would drive me CRAZY! I need my alone time especially in that situation!


----------



## the why bird

Not a question, but apparently when my husband's aunty heard about this pregnancy she said 'That boy sure hits them out of the park'. Which was an odd comment. Especially since we've been married seven years and this is our second child, so she has no reason to suspect he has an exceptional batting average!

I was lucky last time. I got LOTS of 'are you sure there's only one?' and 'You're not going to give birth in my office are you?' from co-workers (in fairness, I was twin-sized due to extra amniotic fluid) but it was always done in a playful way, it never hurt my feelings. I also had no uninvited touching. I used to like it when people used to say 'wow, you're so big!' because I knew it was meant with excitement not meanness. I don't know how some of you don't punch people in the face when they say mean things.


----------



## twokiddos

emicakess said:


> twokiddos said:
> 
> 
> We told most of our family at Thanksgiving that we were expecting #4. Everyone was so happy... no inappropriate reactions, etc. The next day, my DH called his mother who lives out-of-state and her first response was "Was this an oopsie?" Seriously!?!? How about a, "congratulations" or something a long those lines. But, I have no tolerance for her these days after she invited herself to our house only a week after my last DS was born and stayed for 3 weeks!!!!! I still cry about losing all the time with my new family and having to "share" it with HER! Ooops... I let out some of my pregnancy hormones :haha:
> 
> Her staying for 3 weeks would drive me CRAZY! I need my alone time especially in that situation!Click to expand...

hahaha... hence why I haven't spoken to her since!!! It was the worst experience and she totally ruined my first couple weeks with my newborn. I completely resent her for it. I need my alone time too after having a baby and I felt very let-down by both my husband and MIL for being to selfish about what THEY wanted and not what I needed! It will NOT happen again with this baby. I will be banning all visitors until I'm ready and no one will be allowed to question me this time. (As you can tell, it's still a touchy subject :growlmad: )


----------



## Klandagi

Sweet Jesus you lot have some insane stories.

The worst by far for me has been my co-worker who was a nurse in PR before he moved stateside and had his two children (his daughter having been born just a few days ago and TOTALLY gorgeous!!!), decided to tell me that my doctors are lying and I am, indeed, suffering GD because of how large my son is so far coupled with the fact that I'm a larger lady.

... And then proceeds to give me a blow pop.


----------



## mewannabubba

with my first i was asked if i was having a baby because a freind of mine was having one.
i also managed to hide the 8lb 14oz baby bump from everyone in town as they were all surprised to see me pushing a buggy and i either got "wow is she yours?" "when did this happen" or "should you be pushing somebody's small baby around like she was yours?"
i cant wait to see what happens this time as my friend just had another one and the age gap between the 2 will be the same as last time.


----------



## BabyMamma93

this isnt a question, but yesterday i was talking with my OH's grandparents, his grandma said to his grandad 'havent you something to say about their babies name'.. weve decided we are doing to call him Malakai a irish name, in the bible which means messenger of god. so his grandad said 'YES Malakai, he was a jew, and people will change his name to Mal or Mally, you cant call him that you have to think of something else'..

as much as i love his grandad, i was pretty annoyed yano, i forgot this was everyone elses baby, and everyone else has a say in his name.. but then it made me thnk, we are obv not going to change his name, so when hes born is he going to have a face on and give a tut whenever he hears/ says his name LOOL so what


----------



## Bex84

Not many people know yet but mil was asking if we had thought of any names and we might as well just think of girls names as all the men in their family seem to have girls lol my husband turned around and just said thanks mum, just to let you know we will be happy if its another girl as we already have a lovely little girl. MIL told me loads when lo was just born about how lovely little boys were and how good boys were lol, I don't mind girl or boy but she is obsessed


----------



## BabyMamma93

i posted yesterday that no one has asked me any silly questions, well just 30 mins later i had my first..
I went to the local supermarket to pick a crate of coke up, in this crate they were 12 standard sized cans, not heavy at all.. im walking round the supermarket with the crate, some muffins and a tin of custard in a basket when a worker looked at me, looked at my bump and said 'should you really be carrying that' my first reply was 'carry what? the baby or the shopping' he looked and smiled i then said 'im pregnant love, not ret****d'
i get that you shouldn't carry heavy things when pregnant but seriously? if i feel i can carry something i will, if i cant, i will try but give up. When i recently moved home my dad helped us, he would only allow me to pick up empty boxes or light things like bedding LOL i suppose people mean well but what would the guy have done? carried it round the shop and home for me?
I laughed most of the way home whilst carrying my shopping!

*sorry if the starred word offends anyone, i just had to say it


----------



## chickenchaser

I was at the Gym tonight, when a block came onto the treadmill next to me. He took one look at my bump and said I can help you get rid of that tummy if you want. I told him thanks but I think I will leave that job to the midwives. His face was a picture.


----------



## StarlitHome

chickenchaser said:


> I was at the Gym tonight, when a block came onto the treadmill next to me. He took one look at my bump and said I can help you get rid of that tummy if you want. I told him thanks but I think I will leave that job to the midwives. His face was a picture.

oh GOD how rude....


----------



## Bibliophile

chickenchaser said:


> I was at the Gym tonight, when a block came onto the treadmill next to me. He took one look at my bump and said I can help you get rid of that tummy if you want. I told him thanks but I think I will leave that job to the midwives. His face was a picture.

:rofl:


----------



## magicwhisper

that is hilarious :rofl:


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

I myself almost asked a weird question, but I stopped myself.

A friend of mine just had her first baby on Monday. She's a gorgeous little girl with a head full of black hair. I was also born with a head full of black hair... but my parents are Hispanic. My friend and her DH are both very Irish looking... strawberry blond hair, freckles...

So I nearly asked, "Where did that black hair come from?"

But thank goodness. I realized that it would sound like I was asking her if she was cheating on her husband. So I didn't ask.


----------



## 2have4kids

chickenchaser said:


> I was at the Gym tonight, when a block came onto the treadmill next to me. He took one look at my bump and said I can help you get rid of that tummy if you want. I told him thanks but I think I will leave that job to the midwives. His face was a picture.

What a chump. Bizarre comment!:wacko:


----------



## AC1987

This one isn't about pregnancy so to say more about my delivery the last time, 
My older sis : So are they gonna do an episiotomy on you again?"
Me: "they didn't do one the first time"
sis: "Yes they did! You needed stitches"
Me: "Yes I needed stitches but I tore" 
Sis "So that is an episiotomy" :dohh:
Me: "Umm no I tore... its not an episiotomy, that is when THEY cut you"
Sis: "So then whats it called what happened to you?"
Me: "tearing." 


And then my MIL always asks me everytime if my baby is still growing. :wacko: errrm YEAH :haha:


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol! No, the baby stopped growing. It's going to be the same size forever!


----------



## Brieanna

BadMamaJAMA said:


> I myself almost asked a weird question, but I stopped myself.
> 
> A friend of mine just had her first baby on Monday. She's a gorgeous little girl with a head full of black hair. I was also born with a head full of black hair... but my parents are Hispanic. My friend and her DH are both very Irish looking... strawberry blond hair, freckles...
> 
> So I nearly asked, "Where did that black hair come from?"
> 
> But thank goodness. I realized that it would sound like I was asking her if she was cheating on her husband. So I didn't ask.

There are so many things I probably said to people like this before I was pregnant and realized that some people might take it wrong or think I was a moron, lol!

I feel bad now, but I honestly didn't know! :)


----------



## BabyMamma93

my boss said to me yesterday 'aw your bumps growing isnt it' i looked at him and said well id be worried if it wasnt, i guess its normal. 

not a question but.. i went to the shop the other day and i notice the security guard following me around alot, i got home and told my boyfriend, he said its because i look so young, he will be assuming im too young to be pregnant so must be shoplifting -_-.. he could have a point though LOL


----------



## Popples1

Or maybe he thought your baby bump was really a frozen chicken stuffed up your jumper? :haha:


----------



## BabyMamma93

HAHA maybe so,
its also funny how awkward some people can be when been around someone pregnant, trying to work out if they are or not, i work in a letting agent so i was signing a tenant to a property, he was sat there with his wife and like kinda sat up straight mumbled something and quickly pointed to his tummy while 'face pointing' at me, his wife ever so slyly looked at me and nodded.
I was dying to say 'yes love, i am pregnant'.. why are people so awkward when they see a pregnant woman i find it funny though :)


----------



## Bibliophile

Probably because people get so offended if you ask if they're pregnant and they're not. ;)


----------



## BabyMamma93

Bibliophile said:


> Probably because people get so offended if you ask if they're pregnant and they're not. ;)

Ive had 3 people ask me outright if i am, my ex-next door neighbour, i was stood at the door with my dogs and was talking to her, she was looking at me for a while and just asked me, when i said i was she looked relieved and said 'thank god didnt wana ask u incase u was just putting weight on lol
Then i went to the shop a while ago and the lady in the shop said to me 'are you erm, yano' so i said yes, it was her husband that noticed but he didnt dare ask me so he told her i looked to have a cute bump all of a sudden so she asked me.
The other was when i just started showing, and he was a bit tipsy so he just said 'your pregnant arent you'


----------



## mara16jade

My boss asked if it was an accident. :dohh:

Rude!!


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol! The nurse (medical assistant? whoever) that was taking my vitals yesterday asked if it was planned. And then when I said yes, she congratulated us. :dohh: What if I'd said it was an accident? Then what?


----------



## krissie328

mara16jade said:


> My boss asked if it was an accident. :dohh:
> 
> Rude!!

Wow, that is way inappropriate!


----------



## magicwhisper

everyone seems to care if baby was a accident or not i don;t see why it matters

i wonder what they would say if someone said "yes it was a accident the condom broke" ... makes me want to try it to see what they say :rofl:


----------



## mara16jade

magicwhisper said:


> everyone seems to care if baby was a accident or not i don;t see why it matters
> 
> i wonder what they would say if someone said "yes it was a accident the condom broke" ... makes me want to try it to see what they say :rofl:

LOL That'd be funny. They asked didn't they?!? :winkwink:


----------



## Jes.shortcake

mara16jade said:


> My boss asked if it was an accident. :dohh:
> 
> Rude!!

I was asked that a few times by friends..seriously? Not only that, but they looked shocked when I said we did it on purpose. :wacko:


----------



## jewel_31

at my first postnatal visit, the doc asked my husband "are you sure you are the baby's dad?!, where'd all that black hair come from" (referring to our daughter)....me and my husband both had black hair when we were born, thank you! and also....rude!

at a prenatal visit i asked a question about intercourse and the nurse replied "you are still having sex!? you are a trooper!" awkward.


----------



## hayz_baby

I bumped into an old friend when I was about 13 weeks with lo. I thought I would just say as I don't see him that often and I hadn't long announced. Bare in mind I was also at work. I told him that me and oh were expecting and he asked if we were keeping it? 
I went... Yes....
The girls at work looked so shocked!


----------



## magicwhisper

the strangest way someone asked was

"was it a oopsie" .... a oopsie? am i 5 years old? :dohh:


----------



## Amalee

I haven't had any weird questions yet, really. I can't believe how many people have had the gall to ask if the baby was planned. Mind your own business!

I have had people really bothering me about names too. DH and I don't want to discuss names with other people (too many horror stories of people being dicks), so I've always said we haven't talked about it much, but we've eliminated a lot of names! One woman was really pushy about it a few days ago. She said, "Come on, you spent all that time planning about your wedding, looking at dresses, there's no way you didn't start talking about it the second you found out!" I looked at her like she was insane (I spent about 10 minutes total looking at dresses, because I found the one I loved years ago when helping my sister look. It was the first I tried on, loved it on me, and I tried on like two more to appease my mother - and I hated every stage of wedding planning.). I have no idea how she got the impression that I was one of the women who enjoys that stuff! Granted we have discussed names a little, but that's little 2 min conversations when it comes up, no lists or anything yet!


----------



## bluejen

I keep getting asked "are you excited?" It probably doesn't sound that weird but the more I get asked the more I want to say "no, I can't believe I got myself into this situation, I'm not even sure my husband is the Dad " or something random just to see their reactions!


----------



## LoveCakes

My boss asked if the baby was planned even though I've needed time off for gynae investigations twice in the last 18 months. I think he was just surprised and had run out of things to say.


----------



## PugLuvAh

Jes.shortcake said:


> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> My boss asked if it was an accident. :dohh:
> 
> Rude!!
> 
> I was asked that a few times by friends..seriously? Not only that, but they looked shocked when I said we did it on purpose. :wacko:Click to expand...

I have been asked several times by coworkers if we were happy about the pregnancy. I thought it was weird given I'm 35, married 8 years and only have 1 child. When i said yes we were very happy, most of them looked relieved.

I have also had several people look/act disappointed that we were having another boy. We get the "ooh thats too bad" look and even got a "sorry" when we tell them. We were honestly quite happy to have another boy; we've already got all the clothes, and had a name picked out. They act like we're lying or something? :shrug:


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Not really that weird, but annoying...

People (especially at work) keep probing me for the exact date I expect to be out. I'm an overly-honest person, so this opens up the door to all kinds of TMI...

Whereas I COULD just say, "I have no idea. It could be next week, it could be late next month," I feel the need to tell them what I know...

"Welllllll..... I'm actually 2 cm dilated and 50% effaced so it could be as early as this weekend. BUT first-time moms have been known to stay in this state of mild contractions for weeks. Truth be told, I haven't been feeling anything... my family jokes that I'm just going to dilate completely with no idea and the baby will walk right out... Want to know about my mucus plug?"

That'll teach 'em to ask..


----------



## magicwhisper

:rofl: badmamma :rofl:


----------



## JAJuly2013

liveandlove04 said:


> Coworker : So do you have any pics of your baby?
> Me : Yes I have my sonogram pics. Do you want to see them?
> Coworker : Not all of them.. I just want to see his winky.
> 
> Granted she didn't get to see a damn thing. Then she came back later saying that my boobs look awesome

Wow...that's ODD...:shrug:


----------



## Amalee

BadMamaJAMA said:


> Want to know about my mucus plug?

Hahaha. I would die to hear someone say that!


----------



## Bibliophile

:rofl: badmama, I'm going to try to remember that! It's brilliant. :)


----------



## modified

All of my family and my husbands mum, aunt and uncle know... But who asked if it was planned and if we were happy about it? The out of hours dr at the hospital and my regular doctor :wacko: Why do you need/want to know!?


----------



## mewannabubba

Doctor's office yesterday....
Me: the last couple of days walking my daughter to school I have had a few concerns...(add medical worries here)

Doctor: is this your second pregnancy? Was it planned?

Me: yes and yes

Details entered.

Doctor: I can send you for an early scan.
(arranges appt) how does 08:30 sound?

Me: a little early I have a school run to do at 08:50 then I have to take a bus to get to the hospital.

Doctor: how about 09:00 then?

Me: urm....ok that will be fine.

I then Call grandma and say I have an early work appointment (she doesn't know yet) and asked if my daughter could sleep over etc lol


----------



## Babybug

Not a question but last time I was pregnant I bought the really sweet blanket with cow print on one side.
My delightfull oh said you can wrap it round you when you ate breastfeeding you will look like a cow!!!!!!?!
It was obviously meant to be a joke lucky for him my hormones werr under controll at the time or the blanket may have been rolled up tight and inserted.


----------



## LoveCakes

Medical professionals have a duty of care for you so if it was an unhappy surprise they can offer you additional support. Don't be offended when you go for your booking appointment and they ask if you are at risk if domestic violence , it's their job to protect you and the baby. Sadly they ask everyone so they can get through to the people who really need help.


----------



## modified

LoveCakes said:


> Medical professionals have a duty of care for you so if it was an unhappy surprise they can offer you additional support. Don't be offended when you go for your booking appointment and they ask if you are at risk if domestic violence , it's their job to protect you and the baby. Sadly they ask everyone so they can get through to the people who really need help.

Yeah, my doc and midwife asked that.. I understood that! And what you said about the rest makes sense!


----------



## Storm1jet2

PugLuvAh said:


> Jes.shortcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> My boss asked if it was an accident. :dohh:
> 
> Rude!!
> 
> I was asked that a few times by friends..seriously? Not only that, but they looked shocked when I said we did it on purpose. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I have been asked several times by coworkers if we were happy about the pregnancy. I thought it was weird given I'm 35, married 8 years and only have 1 child. When i said yes we were very happy, most of them looked relieved.
> 
> I have also had several people look/act disappointed that we were having another boy. We get the "ooh thats too bad" look and even got a "sorry" when we tell them. We were honestly quite happy to have another boy; we've already got all the clothes, and had a name picked out. They act like we're lying or something? :shrug:Click to expand...

I get that all the time as we are having our second daughter! The next person to say I will have to go again and try for a boy gets a smack in the face! We wanted a sibling for our daughter and I'm thrilled she's getting a sister!

Badmamjama lol at mucus plug, hilarious!


----------



## mewannabubba

LoveCakes said:


> Medical professionals have a duty of care for you so if it was an unhappy surprise they can offer you additional support. Don't be offended when you go for your booking appointment and they ask if you are at risk if domestic violence , it's their job to protect you and the baby. Sadly they ask everyone so they can get through to the people who really need help.

:) not offended at the questions :winkwink:just thought it was funny that after saying i had a school age child the doctor thought i could get from school in one town to the hospital 30 miles away in just under 5 mins:blush:
besides grandma said yes before i could finish asking :thumbup:


----------



## LoveCakes

Sorry me wanna bubba I was responding to modified are her dr had asked it if was planned, I forgot to copy in the quotes.

Can you lend me your magic car though, going 30 miles in 5 min would be very handy lol


----------



## mewannabubba

making one as i type... out of old boxes sticky tape and rollerblades :winkwink:


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Babybug said:


> Not a question but last time I was pregnant I bought the really sweet blanket with cow print on one side.
> My delightfull oh said you can wrap it round you when you ate breastfeeding you will look like a cow!!!!!!?!
> It was obviously meant to be a joke lucky for him my hormones werr under controll at the time or the blanket may have been rolled up tight and inserted.

They call the cover thing I bought for BFing an "udder cover"... does feel that way sometimes, doesn't it?


----------



## RaspberryK

Someone asked me if it was weird having sex when you're ttc - weirdo xx


----------



## aspiringmum

One of my colleagues walked up to me today and said "What's it like being fat?" 

wtf I've only gained 4 lbs!


----------



## mara16jade

Yup, I got the question, or rather a statement...."I'm assuming this was a wanted baby?" :shock: Yes, yes it is, thank you very much. And every time I go in they ask me if I have been beaten, threatened, raped, etc. by my partner. The first time I was shocked at the questions, the second time I smiled and shook my head no. It was pretty obvious how happy I was just about being there that even the nurse smiled and breezed through those list of questions in like one breath. haha


----------



## mara16jade

aspiringmum said:


> One of my colleagues walked up to me today and said "What's it like being fat?"
> 
> wtf I've only gained 4 lbs!

Omg! :nope:

Hope your response was, "I have no idea. But what's it like be stupid?" :winkwink:


----------



## StarlitHome

mara16jade said:


> Yup, I got the question, or rather a statement...."I'm assuming this was a wanted baby?" :shock: Yes, yes it is, thank you very much. And every time I go in they ask me if I have been beaten, threatened, raped, etc. by my partner. The first time I was shocked at the questions, the second time I smiled and shook my head no. It was pretty obvious how happy I was just about being there that even the nurse smiled and breezed through those list of questions in like one breath. haha

Both times when I made my first prenatal appointment, calling in all breathless and excited, the receptionist at the office said something about "and we'll talk about whether you'll be keeping the baby, etc."
Bit off-putting really, I don't know why she had to mention it? It's on the form I had to fill out both times as well, and after checking the religion box with "Catholic" nothing was mentioned of that anymore, but... yeah. 
I understand that it needs to be on the form but I don't think the receptionist needed to say anything really.


----------



## BabyMamma93

It makes me laugh when people ask how your bump is..
I was on the phone to my dad last night and he asked how i was.. then said hows bump 'erm well the bump is defo still there, but i cant see how baby is right now' i know they mean well but i really obviously dont know how baby is, and as for the bump, its not going anywhere yet LOL


----------



## Bibliophile

Wow! I didn't get ANY of those questions at our appointment. But then again... A: I guess it was pretty obvious that we're keeping it. But even if we weren't, I don't know that they would have asked. This is super conservative religious ville and I don't know that they would have pointed us to where to go to terminate if we had wanted to. And B: Hubby went with me, so I guess they couldn't really ask that stuff with him sitting there. Lol.


----------



## mara16jade

They make my DH sit outside every time until they weight me, take blood pressure and ask me if he beats me. lol Then they invite him in. The first time he got so freaked out he was standing at the window in the door peering in wondering wtf was going on. :shock: lol He was so worried something was wrong. Poor guy. Now he knows the routine.


----------



## Starry Night

This time around I wasn't asked if I wanted to keep the baby but I've been in and out of my doctor's office so many times the past few years due to miscarriages that I think they know I WANT my baby. And by the time I got referred to the OB I think the OB office knows a referral means you want to keep the baby. You wouldn't go to them if you wanted an abortion. There was a checklist on the paperwork about spousal abuse but I didn't get asked about that outright.


----------



## Bibliophile

I don't think there was even a part on my paperwork that talked about it. Lol. I guess they're just not concerned around here? Weird.


----------



## AC1987

When I was pregnant with DD I went to a urgent care to get it confirmed, well I think I had a cold at the time so wanted to know what I could take etc..
Anyways the doctor was like "I'm sorry to tell you, but you're pregnant"
me: YAAYY!!
doctor: "Oh its wanted?" she sounded disappointed too!

:dohh:

Anytime I get a papsmear or cervix check they ask me if I've been abused... ermm no I just have a highly sensitive cervix and it HURTS what YOU are doing to me :haha: :haha:


----------



## StarlitHome

Bibliophile said:


> I don't think there was even a part on my paperwork that talked about it. Lol. I guess they're just not concerned around here? Weird.

It probably does depend on the area you live in, where I live there are lots of newly-landed immigrants and low-income housing.


----------



## Jes.shortcake

They never asked about domestic abuse at my appointments but when I went in for an emergency c section the nurse took me in the bathroom and asked me..


----------



## MelliPaige

"So why don't you go into labour now?"
"Because I can't, he will put me in labour when he's ready"
"Gosh your so annoying, you're pregnant not him. I want to meet him NOW. Go into labour."
"It's not something I can do, it just happens when the baby is ready."
"Who cares? You're just pregnant for attention and I know it because you won't go into labour!"
"How am I supposed to do that?"
"You're pregnant with him, you're the mom. Tell him to come..that's all."
"Are you stupid?"

This is from a 17 year old who has already had a child. She seriously won't talk to me now because I won't put myself into labour. I am happy about it though, that was the most annoying conversation this whole pregnancy..


----------



## mara16jade

I thought that was a joke MelliPaige. :dohh:

I can't imagine anyone being that dumb. OMG! :shock:


----------



## magicwhisper

wtf how random is that? she cant be that stupid :wacko:


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

UGHHH! If I could put myself into labor, I so would.


----------



## Starry Night

I think every mom would. The mind is a powerful force but it's not THAT powerful. LOL Otherwise I'd use my mind powers to make it Spring and then force myself into labour. I don't want to wait for time to progress. The earth rotates around the sun far too slowly for my tastes, at the moment.

Wow....still stunned by that. I would think most teens --even those without children--would know you can't FORCE labour (without medical intervention).


----------



## MelliPaige

I wish it was a joke...she's my cousin that lives with my mom and I just tried to call my mom and cousin answered and said "we don't want to talk to you unless you're in labour" and hung up on me. 
I know my mom would never say that...it's just ridiculous. She also doesn't understand why I won't leave my breastfeeding newborn with her for a weekend. "It's not like ill hurt him" um no..I don't plan on spending anytime away from my son until he's older, even if I thought she were competent enough to let her have him on her own. 
:shrug: idk if I'm just overly sensitive right now or that she can't control the volume of her voice but this has annoyed me more than anything else my whole pregnancy.


----------



## AC1987

Wow how immature of her!! :wacko: seriously... thats just crazy!!


----------



## mara16jade

Umm, wow. :shock:

I'd say she's still a kid, but at 17 I would think most kids were a bit more mature than that. Hmmm.


----------



## nic18

what a horrible thing to say!


----------



## Bibliophile

Wow. She needs to start putting a couple brain cells to work!


----------



## 2have4kids

MelliPaige said:


> I know my mom would never say that...it's just ridiculous. She also doesn't understand why I won't leave my breastfeeding newborn with her for a weekend. "It's not like ill hurt him" um no...

I'm not going to let my baby/kids be babysat by anyone who doesn't know the Heimlich maneuver. Child/infant CPR would be great too (most babysitters get this in swim lessons or the babysitting course). But my 70 year old mother would totally panic, I've seen it before- she ran down the block after a van after she came home to see a robber jump in his van and screech out of the block. Instead of picking up the phone and calling 911 she thought she could out run the van! I told my mom she needs to learn how to properly help a choking child as it can happen quite easily. Does your mom have these skills? Maybe this would make think again about wanting a newborn infant over for a sleepover. A baby/child only has a few minutes with no airway before brain damage sets in.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

The most stupid question I ever had when pregnant was actually from my DH.

We were laying in bed one night, I think I was about 26 weeks gone and LO was moving around a lot this particular night but even more so when DH spoke. This went on for about 20 minutes when DH says "do you think she'll hear me even louder if instead of talking to your tummy I talk up your fanny"........ :dohh:


----------



## mara16jade

:rofl::rofl:

Please tell me he didn't try! :haha:


----------



## 2have4kids

:rofl:That would be a dangerous situation in my house with the amount of gas I've been having.


----------



## luvofamom

It was disrespectful and weird, I was so shocked. My husband died when I was 5 months pregnant with our daughter and when she was born I had to get survival benefits for her. I called to tell them she was born and the guy I was talking to ask "how can she be my husband child if he died in Aug 06?" My daughter was born in Dec 06...when he said that I just flipped. I dont understand when you say something like that, you dont think about what you are saying before you say it.


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol! That's such a random question! WHY???

Sorry to hear about your loss. That must have been very hard to handle.


----------



## mara16jade

So just now, an older male co-worker came to my office to ask how I'm doing. He then said, "so, just waiting to get fat?". Err, what? I didn't know what to say so I just stared at him. He then said, "well, you know, not fat-fat, just get bigger". :dohh:


----------



## StarlitHome

Not a question per se, but despite having been around when my daughter was born a week before her due date, my SIL is insisting on calling Zion's due date "the day he will arrive". :dohh:
No babe. That's not how it works. Babies come when they come. :haha:


----------



## hopettc3

With my first, I got asked if I was having a girl by a coworker who I was not close to at all. She then proceeded to tell me that it was probably a girl because girls take away your beauty....What??!!! I was too stunned to say anything. I did end up having a girl, but geez. I didn't think I looked ugly!


----------



## emicakess

Omg wow. What a rude lady


----------



## sore-boobs

My step MIL refused to acknowledge my first pregnancy to me but cried to my SIL that I had taken her little boy away. What does she think a married couple doesn't have sex! Then when it was pointed out to her how ridiculous she was being she came up and said 'I'm really proud that your pregnant' . Proud? What a strange choice of words. Never really seen eye to eye since, wondering what the response will be next week when we announce this pregnancy. X


----------



## MommyJogger

It's happened both pregnancies now:
I have a shirt with little foot and hand prints on the belly. Both times I've been asked whether they were my baby's (the one in my belly) hand and footprints. :dohh:
This pregnancy I've also been asked whether I'll let DS catch the baby or cut the cord. He'll be two when this one is born.
Some people are just crazy.


----------



## StarlitHome

:haha: OMG yes, I'm going to let my toddler _cut the cord_... 
:dohh:
My husband cut our daughter's cord and he said afterwards it was MUCH tougher than he expected!


----------



## LoveCakes

Not a question exactly but a few people have said "well done". I think more due to running out of things to say but a bit odd nonetheless!


----------



## Rachie004

Someone saw that I was reading a book on breastfeeding and commented 'sleepless nights for you then huh?'. I snapped back that my nights would be sleepless regardless of how I feed the baby - unless I can order that special kind of newborn which sleeps through the night from birth, oh no wait, that's a doll!


----------



## StarlitHome

Rachie004 said:


> Someone saw that I was reading a book on breastfeeding and commented 'sleepless nights for you then huh?'. I snapped back that my nights would be sleepless regardless of how I feed the baby - unless I can order that special kind of newborn which sleeps through the night from birth, oh no wait, that's a doll!

Your nights will be MUCH less sleepless with breastfeeding, particularly if you bedshare! It's much less interrupting to your sleep to respond to Baby before they fully wake, roll over and get them nursing, and doze yourself. As opposed to having to fully wake up, make a bottle, etc etc. :thumbup:


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol... What?? Bottle fed babies always sleep through the night?! :rofl:


----------



## Rachie004

StarlitHome said:


> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> Someone saw that I was reading a book on breastfeeding and commented 'sleepless nights for you then huh?'. I snapped back that my nights would be sleepless regardless of how I feed the baby - unless I can order that special kind of newborn which sleeps through the night from birth, oh no wait, that's a doll!
> 
> Your nights will be MUCH less sleepless with breastfeeding, particularly if you bedshare! It's much less interrupting to your sleep to respond to Baby before they fully wake, roll over and get them nursing, and doze yourself. As opposed to having to fully wake up, make a bottle, etc etc. :thumbup:Click to expand...

THANK YOU!!

We're planning on having a co-sleeper cot, yes :D. I can't imagine anything worse than have to get up however many times during the night to come down to the kitchen to faff with making up bottles etc!


----------



## ricschick

the strangest question I get asked is "WAS IT PLANNED" with a shocked look on their faces!! yes ALL 5 of our children were planned thank you very much people tend to think because its no5 it must have been an accident:wacko:


----------



## RaspberryK

ricschick said:


> the strangest question I get asked is "WAS IT PLANNED" with a shocked look on their faces!! yes ALL 5 of our children were planned thank you very much people tend to think because its no5 it must have been an accident:wacko:

My dad asked me this today :cry:
Xx


----------



## MelliPaige

I don't remember if I already posted this or not..but my favorite is 
"Oh a boy! Are you gettin him circumcised?" 
Why do strangers care so much about my sons penis?


----------



## Ckelley

With my DD1, I was asked by an adorable 5 year old if I could go and jump on the trampoline with him (at 8 months). I told him no because my baby might fall out. His response...

"You have a baby in there! How did it get in there?! Does she have a blanket to keep her warm...(no) are you sure?"

This time my daughter asked if the baby would come out of my butt. Could she have some milk too when I'm feeding the baby... (no, your 7). Can she take her to school. Can she cut the cord. 

From adults- "Wow, you _finally_ got around to #2" "Was it planned" "Do you want this baby?" "I bet you really wanted a boy." "Are you going to quit your job." "Wow, there is only 1 baby in there! Are you sure because you are _really_ big" "Are you exercising because you don't want to gain too much weight." And my favorite:

"Is your husband ok with this"- Uh no... I secretly took out my IUD and I stole his sperm when he was not looking. But good news... I think I'm going win the local science fair. (My Dh actually took out my IUD, October of 2012, and we decided to give it a year... one year later... WHA BAM!:haha:)


----------



## mewannabubba

I had someone tell me to keep up the good work!


----------



## LoveCakes

I have a good one now, my 60 year old male colleague asked if my hubby was covering me in cream. I just looked at him and he said, 'you know, so you don't get stretch marks' he isn't creepy in the slightest and I think was genuinely just making conversation but okay......


----------



## RaspberryK

LoveCakes said:


> I have a good one now, my 60 year old male colleague asked if my hubby was covering me in cream. I just looked at him and he said, 'you know, so you don't get stretch marks' he isn't creepy in the slightest and I think was genuinely just making conversation but okay......

Oh dear! 
Shame on him for thinking your dh would be that bothered about preventing stretch marks. 
Xx


----------



## Bibliophile

Ewww. That's creepy, even if he didn't mean it that way!


----------



## kazine

When I was 18 I was pregnant (see my ticker for Jack) and I was telling my (online) friend that I thought I was pregnant (we were trying) and he asked if I was going to have an abortion!? I told him no, I tried for the baby, I want the baby. He repeatedly told me that an abortion would be the best way to go, that I should really think about it because it will ruin my life, I couldn't go to university etc. No matter what I told him, I WANT THIS BABY, I DON'T WANT TO ABORT IT, WHY WOULD I ABORT A BABY I WANTED, HOW WOULD IT BE ETHICAL TO ABORT A BABY I TRIED FOR, he didn't let it drop and INSISTED I had an abortion. I was terrified of miscarriage too (turns out I did miscarry anyway just weeks later). 

Needless to say, not friends with him anymore.


----------



## sun

Weirdest question that was asked of me was with my first. We were on Team Yellow and my water broke in the middle of the night, 9h before I was getting on a train to move cities. My OH had already moved and was 5h away, so I took a cab to the hospital myself. When I mentioned to the cabbie that I was in labour and didn't know if it was a boy or girl, he said "That's easy. Was your husband very dominating while you were having sexual relations?" :wacko:

Apparently in his culture if the husband is dominating during sex, then it will be a boy LOL. :haha:


----------



## Popples1

Yikes. I'm having a boy and that's making me think back 9 months to try and remember....! :haha:


----------



## mewannabubba

Well by that logic my baby will be both :blush::haha:


----------



## Bibliophile

Hmmm.... Mine would be a girl then... Because neither of us wanted it and I insisted because I was ovulating! :rofl: That's some weird logic, though!


----------



## AC1987

Not a question but my MIL just compared a tree limb to me being pregnant :wacko: It was very awkward... :baby:


----------



## Exmxb

In my last pregnancy, I believe a week or two before my son was born, I was in line at a convenient store I used to frequent, a random woman that I've never seen before began chatting with me about the pregnancy, then asked if I was dilated and if I'd begun losing mucus plug ! Oh my TMI! I was like, "I'm sorry, I really don't want to talk about this." Which awkwardly ended the conversation.


----------



## emicakess

Maybe it's just me but.... I find it really weird people ask 
*"Are you excited?!"* 
EVERYONE asked me that when we found out it was a girl. I think it's something people say when they don't know what else to say? And I know they obviously mean no harm by it, they are just excited for me. But it just makes me feel like I am not acting excited enough (I am kind of shy and I might be jumping for joy on the inside and acting calm on the outside). I'm just like "Yeah haha" and smile. Lol I feel like they want me to rip out of my shell and jump up and down :haha:
It's probably just me  But OF COURSE I'm excited! It seems like a silly question


----------



## Jes.shortcake

emicakess said:


> Maybe it's just me but.... I find it really weird people ask
> *"Are you excited?!"*

I know..of course we're excited. What do they expect..us to say "no I'm not..this is going to suck"? Lol


----------



## ladyluck8181

Not so much a question but a statement.

We are in the middle of having quite a large extension built on our property and it's common knowledge around the village. There is this one Dad at the school who always asks me things I don't know his names, I don't speak to him he just randomly turns around and will ask me a question :shrug:

Anyway he said to me 'Your extension is going up now, with all the extra space you'll be able to have another kid' :dohh::dohh: 

I just looked at him, looked at the sky, looked at my friend and walked off.

Now if it wasn't obvious I was pregnant I could understand it, apart from the fact it's a damn rude assumption to make about anyone but 5th baby, no muscle tone whatsoever, very clear obvious bump :dohh: 

As we were walking home, I said to my friend I wonder if he thinks I ate a basketball? :shrug: 

Not relevent but the extension hasn't even been done with the baby in mind, it's been done to add a downstairs bedroom and bathroom for my wheelchair bound son :dohh: This is also common knowledge around the village :rofl:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Jes.shortcake said:


> emicakess said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me but.... I find it really weird people ask
> *"Are you excited?!"*
> 
> 
> I know..of course we're excited. What do they expect..us to say "no I'm not..this is going to suck"? LolClick to expand...

You should say that, just once, just to see their face :thumbup:


----------



## emicakess

ladyluck8181 said:


> Jes.shortcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emicakess said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me but.... I find it really weird people ask
> *"Are you excited?!"*
> 
> 
> I know..of course we're excited. What do they expect..us to say "no I'm not..this is going to suck"? LolClick to expand...
> 
> You should say that, just once, just to see their face :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have actually literally thought about it LOL!


----------



## mara16jade

I don't mind being asked how I'm feeling. But the same women asks me almost every single day, "so...how are you feeling?". :dohh: LOL

This is the same woman who about 3 weeks ago told me: "if you feel tired now, you don't know what's about to hit you. It'll be horrible, you'll be so tired, and not know what to do. So enjoy your time now since you're going to be so tired." Gee...thanks? :shrug:


----------



## MommyJogger

Jes.shortcake said:


> emicakess said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me but.... I find it really weird people ask
> *"Are you excited?!"*
> 
> 
> I know..of course we're excited. What do they expect..us to say "no I'm not..this is going to suck"? LolClick to expand...

I've had to respond to this a lot. I have zero shame around nosey strangers. My usual is a blank stare, awkward pause, followed by a puzzled, "Should I be?". If they let me get another awkward pause in, I like to follow with, "Are... _you _excited?" with a concerned hand on their arm, but they usually take the opportunity to express how excited I should be and I just go "Oh. Okay." with a very serious face on and continue to stare at them with a blank or mildly puzzled expression until they go away. It works better when DH isn't with me hanging his face in his hands.
DS also reliably responds "no" to most questions unless he definitely means 'yes', so I like to include him as much as possible by asking him if he's excited when we get this question and letting him shake his head and say "no".
So much fun to mess with people.


----------



## mara16jade

^^LOL Awesome!

Oh, I'd love to see their reactions, or know what they said to you afterwards. haha


----------

